# [SOLVED] padlo gentoo, dysk tylko do odczytu

## radek-s

Witam!

Na jednym z serwerów padło gentoo. Na serwer moge sie zalogowac przez ssh, ale praktycznie nic nie moge zrobic, bo system plikow jest tylko do odczytu. Czy ktos ma pomysl jak to zdalnie mozna naprawic?Last edited by radek-s on Thu Apr 10, 2008 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Odpal fsck z roota.

----------

## SlashBeast

Fsck nie odpali na zamontowaym filesystemie.

----------

## radek-s

co ciekawe odpalilem fsck, ale nie znalazł zadnego błedu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dmesg pokaż. Musi być jakiś powód tego, że fs przemontował się w readonly, miałem tak przy połamanych taśmach ATA i dyskach PATA, reiserfs sam mi się przemontowywał w ro jak pojawiały się błędy zapisu.

----------

## radek-s

cały dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.2.2 (Gentoo 4.2.2 p1.0)) #3 Mon Feb 4 14:30:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff0000 - 000000001bff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff8000 - 000000001c000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

447MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 114672) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   114672

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   114672

On node 0 totalpages: 114672

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 863 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 109713 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FA480, 0014 (r0 AMI   )

ACPI: RSDT 1BFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACP 1BFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX       11 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: DSDT 1BFF0130, 3286 (r1    SiS      746      100 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 1BFF8000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1BFF00C0, 0062 (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 113777

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.24 ro root=/dev/sda6

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 2405.758 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 450660k/458688k available (2302k kernel code, 7468k reserved, 856k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff6000 - 0xfffff000   (  36 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdc800000 - 0xffff4000   ( 567 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdbff0000   ( 447 MB)

      .init : 0xc0418000 - 0xc043e000   ( 152 kB)

      .data : 0xc033fb36 - 0xc0415d74   ( 856 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc033fb36   (2302 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4813.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=2406738)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b180 0000441d 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1c28)

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc1f has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: cfd00000-cfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bfa00000-cfbfffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 11, 00:0b:6a:a3:37:41

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

pata_sis 0000:00:02.5: version 0.5.2

scsi0 : pata_sis

scsi1 : pata_sis

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3250820A, 3.AAC, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.01: HPA detected: current 312579695, native 312581808

ata1.01: ATA-6: ST3160023A, 8.01, max UDMA/100

ata1.01: 312579695 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250820A       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160023A       8.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 312579695 512-byte hardware sectors (160041 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 312579695 512-byte hardware sectors (160041 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 12, io mem 0xcfffb000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 3, io mem 0xcfff9000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 5, io mem 0xcfffa000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50863 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)

ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Fsck nie odpali na zamontowaym filesystemie.

 

Na FS zamontowanym w trybie ro można odpalic fsck z opcją tylko do odczytu.

----------

## radek-s

przydybałem serwer do domu. Co ciekawe wszysto sie odpala, dysk sie montuje w trybie ro. uruchomiłem serwer z livecd, zrobiłem emerge -e system, ale to nic nie pomogło...

----------

## wrobeleczek

Nie mam wielu doświadczeń z gentoo, ale miałem raz taki przypadek. Po prostu partycja /var zrobił się ro i już! Nie było żadnego ostrzeżenia, serwer pracował cały czas (żadnych restartów też nie robiłem). System plików ReiserFS. Nic nie pomogło. Dodam, że system ten zrobiłem na RAID-1 więc myślałem, że coś spierdzieliłem. Niestety nie dałem rady nic zrobić no i postawiłem system jeszcze raz (też na RAID-1), ale już na ext3. Minęło już trochę czasu i nie zaobserwowałem już żadnych wcześniejszych bolączek.

----------

## SlashBeast

Podczas bootu powinno być napisane, że przełącza system plików w read-write, pojawia się wtedy u Ciebie jakiś błąd? Używasz może einit, initng albo innego wynalazku?

----------

## radek-s

Dzieki za sugestie. na 3 serwerach mam niemal lustrzane systemy gentoo. Jeden z nich padl. Okazało sie, ze nie pasuje mu baselayout-2. Zainstalowałem starsza wersje, po czym jeszcze raz najnowsza testowa i wszystko juz gra. Nie podejrzewałem tego, ze na 2 baselayput bedzie smigac swietnie, a trzeci serw wykrzaczy...

----------

